# Banana Nut Multi-Grain Cheerios



## eventhetrees (Aug 15, 2010)

What the fuck is up!? Best cereal ever.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2010)

You are deemed false sir. *flex*


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 15, 2010)

Have never seen that before in my life.


----------



## TCOH5246 (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2010)

Cookie crisp were okay for a while, but not as nice as they looked.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 15, 2010)

"Adult" Cereal -





"Kid's" Cereal -


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 15, 2010)

compliments balance flax and fibre granola cereal, try it, its f*cking amazing.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 15, 2010)

Best cereal ever.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 15, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> "Kid's" Cereal -




Wow, that anthropomorphic Waffle Crisp looks like SpongeBob's retarded cousin.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 15, 2010)

Honey bunches of oats ftmfw


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 15, 2010)

(French Toast Crunch)


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 15, 2010)

^
Here's the "correct version" of that cereal.






Oh lord, I'm gonna get negged again for making fun of French-Canadians.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 15, 2010)

^Red box is uglier 

Edit: just checked your neg for the accents thread, somebody took it way too personally


----------



## MFB (Aug 16, 2010)

RED BOX COMMANDS POWER! YOU WILL RESPECT THE FRENCH TOAST CRUNCH! 

...In other news, this is the first time the Napoleonic era that the French should be respected


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 16, 2010)

Evil7 said:


>



QFT They stopped making this shit! I CAN'T FIND IT ANYWHERE !!!!


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wall-Mart in the states still sells Count Chocula!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 16, 2010)

Aussie cereals


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 16, 2010)

nomnomnom


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 16, 2010)

Reese's Puffs were amazing!!!

It still amazes me that, as a kid, I could eat these sugary cereal everyday and not get fat. Now? Not so much.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 16, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> nomnomnom


 
The best way to eat Reese's......is Witherspoon.









YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## liamh (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.angus.gov.uk/new/Releases-Archive/2008/images/2008-08-vodka.jpg


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 16, 2010)

To OP:

*WRONG!!!!*
Cinnamon Life is where it's at.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Here's the "correct version" of that cereal.
> 
> 
> ...



Btw, Last time I checked, I though the "correct" American version would have been "Liberty Toast Crunch"


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 16, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Btw, Last time I checked, I though the "correct" American version would have been "Liberty Toast Crunch"



"Freedom" Toast Crunch; we ain't got time for no sissy, freedom hatin' French bull-honkey!!!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 16, 2010)

I've never seen the red box... I've always had the blue box, but it was in English...


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 16, 2010)

Nah...

Irish Oatmeal:





Or Flaxseed Granola (which is fucking addictive if you add cinnamon covered almonds):


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 17, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The best way to eat Reese's......is Witherspoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DAMN she has a big chin.

Anyways, best cereal:


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 17, 2010)

Keeping it real bro; Muesli with added berries


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh I forgot these bad boys too


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 17, 2010)

In searching for that, I came up with this:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_F74vJj-Cl...MJf8/s1600-h/fruity+pebbles+google+search.jpg

Also, this: I-Mockery Blabber



Alas, I deem you all false.[/flex]






Weet-Bix, my friends, is the most metal breakfast cereal of all time. Note the manufacturer.


----------



## liamh (Aug 17, 2010)

Weet-bix?
Haha, reminds me of those engrish knock-offs


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 17, 2010)

liamh said:


> Weet-bix?
> Haha, reminds me of those engrish knock-offs



If the Highlander could be a breakfast food, it would be Weet-Bix.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't believe what any of my fellow Aussies tell you

Weet-bix taste like shit


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 17, 2010)

Bah, you have no appreciation for fibre! I will defend Weet-Bix to the death, TO THE DEATH! But, then again, this is from the guy who loves eggnog. I'm sure Weet-Bix tastes like shit to most normal people.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

I eat the plain Cheerios...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 17, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


>








Konfyouzd said:


> I eat the plain Cheerios...







Boring cereal kicks ass. I haven't been able to do sugary stuff for a few years now. I've always eaten pretty healthy, though, so being sensitive to sugar overloads isn't really a surprise.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

Cheerios, Special K, Raisin Bran Crunch and Basic 4... These are my cereals 

Every now and then I get some cinnamon toast crunch but for some reason all that milk soaked sugar at the bottom of the bowl bothers me.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 17, 2010)

Yech, I know what you're talking about. If there's one sugary cereal I could miss, it's Trix. There's just something weird about it that attracts my attention. Otherwise, I'm a granola fiend.


----------



## 777 (Aug 17, 2010)

You know we dont actually have these in ireland....


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## MFB (Aug 17, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


>



This advertisement for this ...Weetabix, looks like someone took a lifeless home and stuck two thick, almost rectangular slabs of cardboard in a bowl of milk and called it a day after leaving the box behind it.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 17, 2010)

Weetabix are so good, except I make them unhealthy by whacking loadsa sugar on them!


----------



## MFB (Aug 17, 2010)

Judging by their looks, the loads of sugar seem necessary


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

MFB said:


> Judging by their looks, the loads of sugar seem necessary


 
A sugary brick is a brick nonetheless...


----------



## MFB (Aug 17, 2010)

Just ate a bowl of Golden Grahams,


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 17, 2010)

MFB said:


> Just ate a bowl of Golden Grahams,


 

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

Can't get them here


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 17, 2010)

This cereal is made out of disappointment.


----------



## MFB (Aug 17, 2010)

eventhetrees said:


> This cereal is made out of disappointment.



"ARE YOU FUCKING HIGH?!"

Cinnamon Toast Crunch is total win.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 17, 2010)

Crunch Berries for me today.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 17, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Btw, Last time I checked, I though the "correct" American version would have been "Liberty Toast Crunch"



This reminds me of an awesome story from the Chimaira DVD; the drummer, Andols, walked into a McDonald's in Paris and angrily ordered "Freedom Fries."


----------



## Xaios (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 17, 2010)

Xaios said:


>



What has been seen can't be unseen!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 17, 2010)

Made it myself.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 17, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> What has been seen can't be unseen!



As long as it still tastes the same.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 17, 2010)

MFB said:


> "ARE YOU FUCKING HIGH?!"
> 
> Cinnamon Toast Crunch is total win.



I don't mind them on their own

Add milk .. I just can't do it.


----------



## MFB (Aug 17, 2010)

Only cereal I eat with milk is Golden Grahams and Honey Nut Cheerios. Everything else gets too soggy and loaded with milk and ruins them.

Always eat Cinnamon Toast Crunch on it's own so that the flavor may commandeer your taste buds like ...this almost ended in a 9/11 joke


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 17, 2010)

MFB said:


> Only cereal I eat with milk is Golden Grahams and Honey Nut Cheerios. Everything else gets too soggy and loaded with milk and ruins them.
> 
> Always eat Cinnamon Toast Crunch on it's own so that the flavor may commandeer your taste buds like ...this almost ended in a 9/11 joke



HAHA 

QFT for Honey Nut Cheerios. Hence why the Banana Nut Multi Grain Cheerios ...best breakfast ever with soy milk


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Aug 17, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Can't get them here


 
There must be a asda in york surly?

You can buy them down here :/


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 17, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> This reminds me of an awesome story from the Chimaira DVD; the drummer, Andols, walked into a McDonald's in Paris and angrily ordered "Freedom Fries."



 good shit.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 24, 2010)

never noticed this thread was moved! Whoaaa

So. My friend is gonna eat, Banana Nut Cheerios with Red Bull..this saturday.

It will be epic.


----------



## ry_z (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Krankguitarist (Aug 29, 2010)

Eesh,

Sugary cereals...or even, cereals in general, I stay away from. Most of them aren't half as healthy as they claim.

Gimmie some steel cut oats with some blueberries and a little cinnamon. Actually tastes like food.


----------

